# HD Component to ATSC RF converter?



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a 622 and want to send a HDTV feed (not SD) to a 2ed TV. Is there such a thing as an component or HDMI to ATSC RF converter so I could hook a 2ed HDTV up over existing cable. I realize I would lose the dual TV control feature and would have to run the 622 in single mode. I know that there are many NTSC RF converters so why no ATSC RF converters?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope, at least none that I know of. The problem is that the media types that live in LA area are scared to death that you'll record an HD program, and then transfer it to your computer and send it around the world on the internet.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

William said:


> I have a 622 and want to send a HDTV feed (not SD) to a 2ed TV. Is there such a thing as an component or HDMI to ATSC RF converter so I could hook a 2ed HDTV up over existing cable. I realize I would lose the dual TV control feature and would have to run the 622 in single mode. I know that there are many NTSC RF converters so why no ATSC RF converters?


Component and HDMI have been decompressed from MPEG2( or 4) and would need to be recompressed to MPEG2 and then modulated using ATSC. Even if the ATSC modulation could be done inexpensively, which I doubt, a real-time MPEG2 encoder for HDTV would be expensive. Plus, there would be losses in picture quality through decompression and recompression. I don't think this is a viable approach and I have not seen anything that does this. If it existed it would be expensive, and probably would not give you the quality you are looking for.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

William said:


> I know that there are many NTSC RF converters so why no ATSC RF converters?


They exist and they are currently in a price range which would require selling at least one offspring or significant other into indentured servitude.

The difference between NTSC and ATSC is that ATSC requires a real-time MPEG2 compressor and some other very expensive goodies. It would take dozens of years to pay for itself versus buying another ViP622 for the EDTV. You also need to be certain that your EDTV has an ATSC tuner; most of them do not.

There are some solutions for long component runs as well as HDMI distribution systems. The problem with HDMI will always be copy protection.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

bbomar said:


> Component and HDMI have been decompressed from MPEG2( or 4) and would need to be recompressed to MPEG2 and then modulated using ATSC...


Now it makes perfect sense. :eek2: I guess you would need access to the original MPEG stream using something like Firewire for it to work.


----------

